# A little help, guys



## Gtrjunior (Nov 28, 2015)

Who's got a source for dnp?
Now that my last source is gone I can't find it.


----------



## Xsbobber (Nov 28, 2015)

We carry it brother


----------



## theCaptn' (Nov 28, 2015)

It's good to go, I think the 50mg dosage per cap is a much safer option for dialling yourself in


----------

